# Suggestions for 22'' LCD/LED monitor



## TheGUNNER (Jul 11, 2011)

Want to buy a 22'' Full HD monitor   Please suggest below 7k, or if its very good then 8k (because IMO 1k doesn't really buy me much difference) !! 
Also please add in your personal experience if you have used the suggested monitor...

Thanks. Will be waiting for your replies.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2011)

Go for a Benq G220HD for around Rs.7000

or else a 20 inch LED Dell IN2020m for Rs.6200


----------



## TheGUNNER (Jul 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Go for a Benq G220HD for around Rs.7000
> 
> or else a 20 inch LED Dell IN2020m for Rs.6200



need FULL HD (must) !!


----------



## flamereaper (Jul 11, 2011)

look a the acer s222hql 21.5 inch full hd led monitor. i have it and it seems pretty good so far


----------



## satsworld (Jul 20, 2011)

BenQ G2200HD is a full hd monitor.Its resolution is 1920x1080 (22'') and its around 7k.It will be a bang for a buck.


----------



## Feluda (Jul 21, 2011)

satsworld said:


> BenQ G2200HD is a full hd monitor.Its resolution is 1920x1080 (22'') and its around 7k.It will be a bang for a buck.



Is BenQ G2220HD a LED Monitor or simple LCD?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 21, 2011)

Also chek Dell ST2220L. LED plus HDMI


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Benq G2200HD is the cheapest and total VFM.


----------



## satsworld (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes its lcd but with no HDMI & USB support.Still it has DVI & VGA port(supporting HDCP).Go here BenQ G2220HD Review < Full-HD LCD Monitors Review, Price, Features, Specs, User Opinions < PC World India Reviews< PCWorld.in


----------



## macho84 (Jul 21, 2011)

How much LED would cost same full HD. I believe its gives 30 percentage extra brightness which i seen live in a 32 inch same brand side by side and it really awesome.


----------



## avikchanda85 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Suggestions for 27'' samsung LED monitor*

Where to BUY samsung 27 inch led monitor in KOLKATA . please help me guys.............and tell me the shop name, and price......


----------

